# Is it possible??



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i was wondering if a few things were possible on a 2002 350 rancher 4wd. i was wondering if there was any way i could put a speedometer on it?
also i was wondering if it was possible to make the rancher oil cooled instead of air cooled? and last question is there a how-to on doing a no-cut snorkel? i really dont want to cut my plastics, and i wanted a snorkel, so i decided to do a no cut


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

First yes u can do a speedo but ud have to get the pod and sensor off one that has it. My moms is an 02 with speedo next oil cooled is easy jus look at some of the how tos in the brute section to get the basic ideal and last snorkels r very easy jus find out what guys r connecting to their ait box with then jus route urs yhe way u want. I have some pics of my 420 i snorkled without cutting plastic so if u want pics for an idea to start with jus pm me with ur email


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

well, the difference is, mine is a 350, and i know the snorkels cant be ran the same way, but what all speedo's can i use to make it fit, i know someone with plenty of parts bike's, and i am pretty sure he will have the one i need, and the oil cooler thing, how much would it cost to convert it to an oil cooler?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah the 350 is easier and i meant pics jus to give u an ideal


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

hondarider3 said:


> well, the difference is, mine is a 350, and i know the snorkels cant be ran the same way, but what all speedo's can i use to make it fit, i know someone with plenty of parts bike's, and i am pretty sure he will have the one i need, and the oil cooler thing, how much would it cost to convert it to an oil cooler?


Lets make sure we are on the same page on coolers. Your air cooled engine will always be.. air cooled. You may add an oil cooler to help, but it is primarly air cooled. There is no getting around that. Its the only way the cylinder is cooled. It has no water or oil jacket to pump fluids through.

All the parts for a cooler are under a c-note. Yours will probably have to be tapped for the lines unless yours has a spin-on filter.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

honestly, i just wanted a radiator on the front rack, lol i like the look, and how could i make the radiator, "help out"?,, also byrd my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Hell jus mount the oil cooler on the rack then lol. Ill send the pics whem i get home


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Yours will probably have to be tapped for the lines unless yours has a spin-on filter.


No spin on filter unfortunately, Honda likes the cartridge style filters. I thought the 350s had oil coolers stock though, I could be wrong of course. If it does have a cooler and you want to move it up on the rack its just a matter of making a bracket to mount it to and extending the hoses. If it doesn't have a cooler stock its gonna be a little more involved as the oil passage will as mentioned have to be tapped to allow you to hook a hose up to it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> Hell jus mount the oil cooler on the rack then lol. Ill send the pics whem i get home


There ya go..its the look that counts!:rockn:


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

how much would a radiator cost? and how much would a custom radiator cover cost?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lots of them on line. anywhere from 20 bucks to 100 and more.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well my aol is acting up hondarider3 so ill jus post them on here. oh and the last one is of the custom rad grill i made. the yellow on it is made from preferated metal tacked to the back of 3/8 steel


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

how hard was it to make the radiator cover?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i jus cut a plate to the size i wanted then printed out a honda logo and took it to the local metal shop and they laser cut it for me for $50 then when i got it back home i didnt like the square look so i put it on my drill press and used a 4'' hole saw to do the corners like that. last was i painted the plate black then the mess yellow then welded a few cold tacks on the back but if u dont have a welding machine u cold use a strong epoxy


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

do you still have that rancher?
and also, i got my snorkel done, i will post pics when i get my motor back together, it looks like this though


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nah i should it to a friend, i wish i would of kept it tho. that was a dependable bike


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I put a snorkle on my 02 Rancher. Extreme Snorkels sells a kit for $80, and you don't have to cut the fender. If comes out the left side and up and under the rack. then just attach it to the rack with the big zip ties that come with it. I've had mine in water over the gas cap with no issues. It's kinda cool to see that little bike following my Brute through all the deep holes


----------

